# #1 seeds!!



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Duke, Illinois, Washington, UNC


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for starting a new thread on completely wrong information.

Good job!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

UCONN shouldn't have gotten a #1. They just gave it to them because they didn't want to have 3 ACC teams with #1 seeds, although they deserved it. They thought either Kansas, Arizona, UCONN, or Kentucky would win their conference tournament, but that didn't happen, so they just gave it to UCONN.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Thanks for starting a new thread on completely wrong information.
> 
> Good job!


sorry guys i was wrong


----------



## goinghardwares (Aug 23, 2019)

Sink bottom grid manufacturer are an essential accessory to have. These sink grids are also called as basin racks. It provides a shield for pans and crockery and reduces the loud sound when they hit with each other


----------

